# Whittle V8 build



## xpylonracer (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi

I have started this thread for my Whittle V8 build, parts made to date are included in the pictures below.

xpylonracer


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 26, 2011)

more pics


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 26, 2011)

more pics


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 26, 2011)

more pics


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 26, 2011)

Camshaft as milled, still need to form ends of cams by filing/grinding.
Just started the crankshaft and am on the second piece of material
so could be a while before I post again.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 27, 2011)

A beautiful collection of parts pylon!! Looking forward to the ongoing adventures of all of these Whittle builds/

Bill


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bill, thanks for your comments, I to am looking forward to completion but that may be some months yet !!!!
Attached a PDF file of the cylinder head model, if opened with Adobe Reader 9 or better the model can be moved around and so viewed from any angle, better than a 2D picture.
Rgds from UK. 

View attachment Cylinder Head.pdf


----------



## metalmad (Jan 29, 2011)

watching that head move around is addictive lol
great work.
I love the whittle!!
Pete


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Pete, more PDF files at this link, also some pictures from other builders.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WhittleV8/files/Marcus/


----------



## agmachado (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Xpylonracer,

Are you achieving to continue this project?

Send us some news!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## xpylonracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Alexandre
I have not been in the workshop for long since the last post, work is still ongoing with the crankshaft, all main bearings turned to +.010" so next will be the 4 shared big end journals. Thanks for your interest.
Rgds from UK.


----------

